# Pc gaming rig or Ps3



## Shane (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys,

well i was planning on getting a new rig for gaming but im having second thoughts now.

for a decent gaming rig to play cod4 or crysis you looking at either a system like a c2d,or a quad,lots of memory to run vista and dx10,powerfull gfx card so a 8800GTS or GT.

it costs alot and still i hear people have trouble playing crysis maxed on high spec systems.

sooooooo...i was thinking about getting a Ps3 and hooking it up to my lcd monitor

i want to play the new GTA when it comes out on Ps3 because i doubt it will come out on pc for at least another year after the ps3 release.

do you guys think a Ps3 would be the better option?
i could still buy a ps3 mouse and keyboard to play First person shooter games just like on the pc 

and i wouldnt have to worry about a game not working because on a Ps3 it would


----------



## epidemik (Dec 23, 2007)

Well a lot of it comes down to money. A PC will be better but also costs more. Also, a PS3 will be able to play current games till the PS4 comes out. If youre looking to play stuff on maxed, your gonna have to upgrade your PC every 9ish months.


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah, The PC is an expensive direction. The PS3 or 360 would be a great choice for those not looking to spend a grand on a gaming computer, then worry about all the subsequent upgrades.


----------



## jimkonow (Dec 24, 2007)

ok, none of you have realized that this is called COMPUTERFORUM, not PS3FORUM.
lol.
my vote goes for computer


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 24, 2007)

Ok you haven't realized that the members of COMPUTERFORUM aren't all blind fanboys.  A console is a very competitive platform against the PC, when it comes to games.


----------



## Calibretto (Dec 24, 2007)

PC all the way. Consoles are great for a party but if you want to be a true gamer, a PC is a must.


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 24, 2007)

IMO i would go with the ps3. As you said, you can use a keyboard and mouse, just like you would with a computer. Also, you can run linux on a PS3 and it would give you the best of both worlds; games and pc with insane amounts of cpu power (even though linux only utilizes one core on the ps3, but is still extremely fast).
O and linux is native on the ps3, no hack required


----------



## I-KILLED-U (Dec 24, 2007)

Computer FTW, PS3 is too uncomfortable when it comes to FPS game type.


----------



## Ramodkk (Dec 24, 2007)

I would say get a computer because theres tons of other things you can do besides gaming. And even if you only want it for gaming, a computer will always have the lead by being easier to play with in shooting games... 

Thats only IMO...


----------



## zaroba (Dec 24, 2007)

how is a ps3 competitive to a PC when it comes to gaming?  how can it even compare?
all you can do on a ps3 or any counsel is just play the game as it comes.  once you play threw it its done.  The only benefit to any counsel is that its (usually) cheaper then a PC and more portable.

with a pc you can MOD most games so its never the same game and always offers a new challenge and thus gives the games drastically more stuff to do.  You can add new graphics, new levels, new enemies, new weapons, new quests, make it harder/easier, the possibilities are nearly limitless.  some games have thousands of modifications to offer you countless varieties of game play.


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 24, 2007)

zaroba said:


> how is a ps3 competitive to a PC when it comes to gaming?  how can it even compare?
> all you can do on a ps3 or any counsel is just play the game as it comes.  once you play threw it its done.  The only benefit to any counsel is that its (usually) cheaper then a PC and more portable.
> 
> with a pc you can MOD most games so its never the same game and always offers a new challenge and thus gives the games drastically more stuff to do.  You can add new graphics, new levels, new enemies, new weapons, new quests, make it harder/easier, the possibilities are nearly limitless.  some games have thousands of modifications to offer you countless varieties of game play.



Cheaper. As stated above. No need to upgrade. Simplicity. No drivers, no OS medium required. Games just work, no errors unless your disc is dirty or scratched. The games are fully optimized. Many people consider the console controller better with racing and fighting games, it's also easier to just plop on the couch and relax with.  Better developer variety. Many PC developers are changing priority to Console development. Did you know that since Crysis has been released only 100,000 units have sold? UT3 has only sold 30,000. Console games sell much better, which makes for a better gaming environment, both online and through enthusiasm of innovation and willingness. 

I happen to love mods, no PC game of mine has gone unmodded.. But exactly how many PC gamers use mods? I know quite a couple who don't even bother. In this group, modding is not a benefit, not a selling point.

Hell, there are many disadvantages over a PC as well. I recommended a Console because the OP doesn't sound like he has an unlimited budget. He also doesn't sound too enthusiastic about having to shell out a couple hundred dollars when he finally has to upgrade. With a console you just don't have to worry about these things.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 24, 2007)

zaroba said:


> how is a ps3 competitive to a PC when it comes to gaming?  how can it even compare?
> all you can do on a ps3 or any counsel is just play the game as it comes.  once you play threw it its done.



hmmh...   on a pc that is soooo different    what for example the split screen gameplay, wich only consoles have?   sorry, but saying a console isnt competition for pc's when it comes to gaming is jsut not true, because they most definately are.




zaroba said:


> with a pc you can MOD most games so its never the same game and always offers a new challenge and thus gives the games drastically more stuff to do.  You can add new graphics, new levels, new enemies, new weapons, new quests, make it harder/easier, the possibilities are nearly limitless.  some games have thousands of modifications to offer you countless varieties of game play




Ok... how much games have you modded?  or for how much games did you use a mod?  because for me, most games i play on my pc dont even have any mod's for them.  (and some do, but the mods are sooo crappy made, they arn't even worth the harddrive space they take)   also, a mod usually doesnt change the game's engine, so its still exacly the same game, jsut a different map, vehicle or weapon.  and usually in mod's they didnt gave balance a lot of thought, kinda screwing the multiplayer too.


anyway, my vote would go for a pc nevertheless, I mean, I do have a xbox360, and I am quite happy with it, nevertheless I play way more on my pc than on my xbox


----------



## Iluvpenguins (Dec 24, 2007)

Pc.


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 24, 2007)

I'd go with PC, Shane.

Yeah, the Xbox and the PS3 both look great, but I think that you'd be kicking yourself if you got one instead of a PC.

Like people have said, you can put an OS in the PS3, but it sill isn't a PC is it...

I know, I don't really have any statements or anything to back up my opinion, but I'd go for the PC.


----------



## zaroba (Dec 24, 2007)

hermeslyre said:
			
		

> Many people consider the console controller better with racing and fighting games


can easily get xbox/ps2 style controllers for a pc.



			
				hermeslyre said:
			
		

> it's also easier to just plop on the couch and relax with.


wireless pc controller and hook the pc up to a tv 



			
				hermeslyre said:
			
		

> He also doesn't sound too enthusiastic about having to shell out a couple hundred dollars when he finally has to upgrade.  With a console you just don't have to worry about these things.


upgrade?  like when you have to shell out a couple hundred to go from a ps1 to a ps2 or to a ps3 and then have to buy new games?  or to whatever will be coming out next year thats better?  course, you could just as easily not upgrade and keep playing the older games, just like you can do with a pc.

For less then 500 dollars (and some parts from his current pc) he could get a core 2 duo system that will play most games on the market on medium to high settings.  mobo can be less then 50 bucks, c2d is less then 200, 4gb of ram is less then 100.  a lower end geforce 8 series card is less then 150 as well.  then he just uses his current case, hard drive, mouse, keyboard, and monitor. 




Archangel said:


> hmmh...   on a pc that is soooo different    what for example the split screen gameplay, wich only consoles have?


wow...split screen.  your right that is so amazing.  using half a screen to get multiplayer.  surely doesn't compare to the vast number of PC games that are multiplayer via the internet or lan and let you use FULL screens, and have been since the win 3.1 ages 




Archangel said:


> Ok... how much games have you modded?


most games i do and have played i modded, i look for mods for almost every game i install.
a few i can think of right now without even looking are: Oblivion, sims, sim city 2k/3k/4, morrowind, gta 3/vc/sa, supreme commander, civ 2/3/4, far cry, shall i go on?



Archangel said:


> also, a mod usually doesnt change the game's engine, so its still exacly the same game, jsut a different map, vehicle or weapon


nawww, really?  isn't that what i said in my original post?  it's like a different game since you can have completely different levels, characters, quests, etc, etc.  you could call it a different game that just uses the same engine.


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 24, 2007)

zaroba said:


> can easily get xbox/ps2 style controllers for a pc.



I know, but it's just more money laid down. Buy a console and get one for free! 



> wireless pc controller and hook the pc up to a tv



Sure, sure.. but once again it's not native and requires extra cash (I harp on this because like many gamers, I'm cheap ).  




> upgrade?  like when you have to shell out a couple hundred to go from a ps1 to a ps2 or to a ps3 and then have to buy new games?  or to whatever will be coming out next year thats better?  course, you could just as easily not upgrade and keep playing the older games, just like you can do with a pc.
> 
> For less then 500 dollars (and some parts from his current pc) he could get a core 2 duo system that will play most games on the market on medium to high settings.  mobo can be less then 50 bucks, c2d is less then 200, 4gb of ram is less then 100.  a lower end geforce 8 series card is less then 150 as well.  then he just uses his current case, hard drive, mouse, keyboard, and monitor.



If you're giving me a choice between a $400 gaming PC and a $400 console.. I'd be a fool to pick the PC. A lower end 8 series card? What are you planning on playing, Doom 3 and far cry on medium?  A console will last a good half decade, beginning to end, while that PC you put together will be hard stressed to last even a year or two. Then what's OP gonna do? Sigh and lament that instead of enjoying a PS3 or 360, and GTAIV, MGS4, RE5 (!!), and a ton of other "console first" or console exclusive games.. he has to pull out his wallet and lay down a couple hundred for a competent graphics card. 

I love PC's. I would choose one over a console anyday, but we're not arguing which one is better (PC wins), but which one _might_ be better for nevakonaza. I'll say this.. If OP has the money, and doesn't need it for something _really_ important (I dunno, rent), and can stomach the upgrade he'll have to make in a year or two, PC all the way baby. If he's cheap, underfunded/unemployed (exception: moocher of friends and/or parents), or otherwise financially educated (hehe), he should avoid the cash vaccum known as the Personal Computer like the plague. IMO.


----------



## Shane (Dec 24, 2007)

wow thanks for all the replies everyone,

i know pc gaming is better in alot of ways with mods etc but your forever having to upgrade them which is annoying and then you get errors and stuff.
damn i just want to play

i heard the Ps3 has like 8 processors or something and that realy good cell processor.


----------



## bigl2007 (Dec 24, 2007)

*i guess im late but*

i guess im late to respond to this topic but i say ps3 i like the fact you can just pop games in there install and start playing its a great benefit to have  pc has bettery quality games but ps3 has better playability i feel cuz you can use the controller pretty easily and get used to it me i have a ps3 myself i have heavenly sword and i like the features of the controller like with the wireless ps3 controller you can move it in the direction you want your arrows to go in heavenly sword its a great feature and brings your gaming to life sorta like the nintendo wii controller does but i prefer ps3 controller.


----------



## massahwahl (Dec 24, 2007)

I vote computer all the way.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 24, 2007)

zaroba said:


> that is so amazing.  using half a screen to get multiplayer.  surely doesn't compare to the vast number of PC games that are multiplayer via the internet or lan and let you use FULL screens, and have been since the win 3.1 ages .



and.. sitting alone in a room with a pc, instead of playing together with a friend sitting next to you playing on the same screen is oh so way better because of?..


----------



## Kornowski (Dec 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> and.. sitting alone in a room with a pc, instead of playing together with a friend sitting next to you playing on the same screen is oh so way better because of?..



...Because you have more than 4" of viewing area?


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Dec 24, 2007)

i didnt read the entire thread, so this may have been said already:

but if you come to a website called computerforum.com and ask if you should get a computer or a console, im pretty sure you already know what the answer is going to be...anyway, definitely get the computer


----------



## spanky (Dec 24, 2007)

My vote is ps3


----------



## zaroba (Dec 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> and.. sitting alone in a room with a pc, instead of playing together with a friend sitting next to you playing on the same screen is oh so way better because of?..



nobody said you couldn't be in the same room.  also, i've seen a few split screen pc games.  player one used wasd and player 2 used the arrow keys.  i could ask the same to you, what difference in the gaming does being there with somebody offer?  the only thing i can think of is the ability to talk to them which can be done via voice chat or in game chat.  your (probably) staring at the game and not them, so seeing them isn't exactly a benefit.





> If you're giving me a choice between a $400 gaming PC and a $400 console.. I'd be a fool to pick the PC. A lower end 8 series card? What are you planning on playing, Doom 3 and far cry on medium?


erm...like i said, 500 bucks for a core 2 duo and it'll play MOST games on the market with HIGH settings.  when i built my pc in sept 2006, it was just that.  a core 2 duo, motherboard, 1gb of ram, and a 512mb 7600gs, it cost less then $500.  every game i threw at it it played with medium to high settings, oblivion, far cry, san andreas, GRAW, and a bunch of other nice games.  stuff was a bit more expensive back then, but now you could get better for the same cost.  you don't need a high end rig to play most games out there.  you also don't have to spend alot of money to have a good pc.

as for the age issue, whats your point?
whats stopping you from keeping that pc for 5-10 years without upgrading it and continuing to play games on it that it can handle?  just like you can keep a ps3 and play ps3 games on it 5-10 years from now despite the fact that it wont play games for newer counsels.  only difference is that the pc gives you the opportunity to play every pc game from dos to now (easily tens of thousands), whereas the ps3 only lets you play ps3 games.


----------



## Nightrain (Dec 24, 2007)

A 399$ ps3 is endlessly better than a 399$ pc in terms of gaming. 

For a pc to play high end games and look as good as a ps3 your talking close to a $1000 with everything included, os and all. Anything less than an 8800 isn't going to get you beautiful graphics in my opinion.   

Go with the ps3 or 360 and spend the money difference, or some of it, on games. You don't sound like someone who has a whole lot of money to just drop every 6-9months. 

Go for the ps3, buy some games to keep you busy.


----------



## Shane (Dec 24, 2007)

Cleric7x9 said:


> i didnt read the entire thread, so this may have been said already:
> 
> but if you come to a website called computerforum.com and ask if you should get a computer or a console, im pretty sure you already know what the answer is going to be...anyway, definitely get the computer



dude we dont all have £1000 to spend on a top of the range gaming rig that will be outdated in a few months time


----------



## Archangel (Dec 24, 2007)

zaroba said:


> a core 2 duo, motherboard, 1gb of ram, and a 512mb 7600gs, it cost less then $500.  every game i threw at it it played with medium to high settings, oblivion, far cry, san andreas, GRAW, and a bunch of other nice games.



did you try Bioshock, Rainbow six vegas or Crysis on that pc yet?   no offense, but I am convinced that a console runs those games better for the same price than the system you stated there.  simply because the games can be optimized to the hardware, because in a console that doesnt change.

as for my point with the beeing alone in a room..   yea, sure, you can setup 2 pc's, 2 monitors etc, but you'd need a lot of room for that, not to mention, I doubt anyone is going to buy 2 pc's just to play witha  friend.
yes, you could play over the internet, but not really a lot of games have decent audio channels etc that work good with online play. 
My point was, for the multiplayer aspect of playing with a friend, the consoles are better, and undenyable they are a lot of fun too.


----------



## 12-Gauge (Dec 24, 2007)

Definately go with the PS3. I just got one and, for the money, it's unbeatable.


----------



## zaroba (Dec 24, 2007)

i never said it could play *every* game.  i said (twice already) it can play *most* games.

don't have to use a games audio for voice chat.  theres plenty of other programs that could be used.  skype for example, theres also cheaper things like Ventrillo, or Team Speak.  actually, team speak is free isn't it?

for the bringing a pc to somebodies house part, it wouldn't be too hard.  people do that sorta stuff for LAN parties all the time.
a pc doesn't have to be big.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 24, 2007)

yea, for a lan party its easy doable,  but for just having an evening of fun or so, taking a pc to someone else's house is an awefull lot of work.


anyways, like i said before, I would prefer having a good pc for games over having a console.   simply because a pc is used much more.  like, playing games, running winamp in the background.      take screenshots and share em on the internet with people.
I do like my xbox for sure, tough, I wouldnt want to trade it for my pc


----------



## Shane (Dec 24, 2007)

can you connect it to a broadband connection and play online with the ps3 or do you have to pay those stupid subscription costs the 360 has.

i cant believe people pay for 360 online,Its just microsoft been greedy


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 24, 2007)

> You can add new graphics, new levels, new enemies, new weapons, new quests, make it harder/easier


EVERY single thing you mentioned then, you can do on a CONSOLE


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 24, 2007)

zaroba said:


> erm...like i said, 500 bucks for a core 2 duo and it'll play MOST games on the market with HIGH settings.  when i built my pc in sept 2006, it was just that.  a core 2 duo, motherboard, 1gb of ram, and a 512mb 7600gs, it cost less then $500.  every game i threw at it it played with medium to high settings, oblivion, far cry, san andreas, GRAW, and a bunch of other nice games.  stuff was a bit more expensive back then, but now you could get better for the same cost.  you don't need a high end rig to play most games out there.  you also don't have to spend alot of money to have a good pc.



I got a s939 board with an OCed 3800, a 7600gt, 2gb's of RAM, etc, and I picked it up around the same time you did yours. I'm no stranger to mid-end rigs, and getting the very best performance for your money. There is, however, no way in hell my system (or yours for that matter) can compare to a PS3, game-wise. This is MY opinion. Argue with it all you want, it won't get you nowhere. 



> as for the age issue, whats your point?
> *whats stopping you from keeping that pc for 5-10 years without upgrading it and continuing to play games on it that it can handle*?  just like you can keep a ps3 and play ps3 games on it 5-10 years from now despite the fact that it wont play games for newer counsels.  only difference is that the pc gives you the opportunity to play every pc game from dos to now (easily tens of thousands), whereas the ps3 only lets you play ps3 games.



The exponential nature of computer tech in general. Consoles games are designed and optimized around the same tech for the entire life of the system, while PC games are designed around the newest of the new tech. Sure, you can keep that computer for 5-10 years, but expect it to be same number of generations behind. In a year your 7600gs and my 7600gt is going to be struggling to play games on low, as they're both already starting to struggle to play games medium now. Life of system: 2 years, give or take.

Play all the old games you want after this, but you won't be playing any of the newer ones, try telling that to a PS3 owner 2 years in.


----------



## epidemik (Dec 24, 2007)

Archangel said:


> yea, for a lan party its easy doable,  but for just having an evening of fun or so, taking a pc to someone else's house is an awefull lot of work.



Lol i take my comp to Tux's house all the time 
Even when its raining. Just put that puppy in a plastic bag (cause i have to walk)

But my vote still goes to ps3


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 24, 2007)

My Vote would go to PS3 (well, 360 but that wasn't an option ) Since i got my 360, i havent played a single game on my pc. Its just so much easier and cheaper to play/run. Come the new year, ill be selling my pc and buying a cheap laptop just to play music, watch a few video's maybe and go on MSN with. As for games, all of them will be played on the 360


----------



## DirtyD86 (Dec 24, 2007)

elmarcorulz said:


> EVERY single thing you mentioned then, you can do on a CONSOLE



enlighten me. how do you enhance graphics on a console?


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 25, 2007)

DirtyD86 said:


> enlighten me. how do you enhance graphics on a console?


There are mods you can download to increase the triangle amounts in objects to make it more "lush", just like the pc.


----------



## DirtyD86 (Dec 25, 2007)

oh. well now i feel like an ass. THANKS A LOT


----------



## Motoxrdude (Dec 25, 2007)

DirtyD86 said:


> oh. well now i feel like an ass. THANKS A LOT



Aww, it's ok.

This will cheer you up


----------



## Shane (Dec 25, 2007)

well im still thinking about getting the Ps3..this advert is brilliant

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EwCDhMJ6-r4&feature=related

the only thing thats giving me second thougts is the first comment here..
http://www.play.com/Games/PlayStati...tion-3-PS3-Console-With-60GB-HDD/Product.html

the guy says:



> Also to watch any Blue-ray films you would have to buy yourself a High Definition tv as, on standard tv's you would get no picture. A High Definition would cost you a least another £400 to buy. At least if you just want the PS3 for playing games you are fine with a standard tv.



well i want to run the Ps3 on my 19" LCD monitor.

would it work and couldi get a cable from the Ps3 to Vga?

i like the fact also you* do not* have to pay to play online!!!!! unlike greedy micrsoft.


----------



## elmarcorulz (Dec 25, 2007)

To be fair though, it comes to £3.33 a month, and it is well worth it. I dont think there is a  game site out there that will say Xbox live isn't the superior of the 2. And yes, you should be bale to buy a cable to go into a vga socket, you can for the 360 so i assume its the same. And HDTV's can be picked up for alot less then £400. My brother just bought a 32" hdtv for £200, granted it was from me, but its in perfect working order  or so he thinks...


----------



## Shane (Dec 25, 2007)

elmarcorulz said:


> To be fair though, it comes to £3.33 a month, and it is well worth it. I dont think there is a  game site out there that will say Xbox live isn't the superior of the 2. And yes, you should be bale to buy a cable to go into a vga socket, you can for the 360 so i assume its the same. And HDTV's can be picked up for alot less then £400. My brother just bought a 32" hdtv for £200, granted it was from me, but its in perfect working order  or so he thinks...



Ohh well thats not bad is it...i thought it cost more than that.

but i dont realy want to buy a Tv,Do you think the Ps3 would look okay on my lcd monitor?

this is the one i have
http://www.overclockers.co.uk/showproduct.php?prodid=MO-005-BE


----------



## hermeslyre (Dec 25, 2007)

A 720p(i) HDTV has a 1280 x 720 resolution, while a standard WS 1080p(i) HDTV has a 1920 x 1080 resolution. Monitors have long been able to meet and beat these resolutions, so you can consider most computer monitors to be the equivalent of an HDTV.

Link isn't working for me, but I'm sure it'll work (and look) fine. To answer your other question, you might be able to find an adapter, but you might have to use a VGA adapter box (from PS3 component) to get it to work. Google around for the best setup...


----------



## Shane (Dec 25, 2007)

damn i just cannot make my mind up


----------

